# [Taller de Manualidades] Como empalmar cintas de audio.



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

Este tema sale como "Desprendimiento" de este otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/tape-delay-tape-eco-echo-48637/




Dano dijo:


> .....La cinta la empalmo con adhesivo de contacto (poxiran, novopre, pegamil), hay que tener cuidado de que la unión quede perfectamente alineada, sino la cinta hace se mueve (zigzaguea) y hace desastres en el sonido......




 

Colocas las 2 puntas superpuestas y de forma que la emulsión magnética quede hacia abajo, preferentemente apoyar sobre un vidrio.
Con un bisturí o cutter muy afilado (Nuevo) cortas ambas cintas (juntas) a unos 45º, (Para que el corte te quede exacto.
Sobre el corte pones cinta scotch o de la que se emplea para reparar billetes también a 45º siguiendo la linea de corte, mitad de la cinta para cada lado del corte.
Apretás bien quitando cualquier burbuja que pudiera haber quedado.
Cortas la cinta scotch siguiendo el perfil de la cinta magnética.
O mas fácil, te compras un empalmador.   



*! ! Hermoso Aparato ¡ ¡*


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 20, 2010)

Muy buen dato Fogonazo! La verdad que no lo tenía.

Podrías explicar por qué se hace el corte en ángulo, y por qué a 45º?


Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 20, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Colocas las 2 puntas superpuestas y de forma que la emulsión magnética quede hacia abajo, preferentemente apoyar sobre un vidrio.
> Con un bisturí o cutter muy afilado (Nuevo) cortas ambas cintas (juntas) a unos 45º, (Para que el corte te quede exacto.
> Sobre el corte pones cinta scotch o de la que se emplea para reparar billetes también a 45º siguiendo la linea de corte, mitad de la cinta para cada lado del corte.
> Apretás bien quitando cualquier burbuja que pudiera haber quedado.
> ...



Vos sabés que probé unir de esa manera (porque lo vi en un video de youtube) pero no me daba buen resultado, si el corte en ángulo no es perfecto hace ruido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> ......Podrías explicar por qué se hace el corte en ángulo, y por qué a 45º?.....


Puede ser otro ángulo, el asunto es que quede bastante inclinado respecto al borde de la cinta.
Es por una cuestión mecánica, mejora el desplazamiento del corte a través del sistema mecánico de transporte, tiene muchas menos posibilidades de trabarse y/o ir despegándose.
Además cuando pasa por la cabeza lectora o grabadora el "Chanfle o cuña" evita los saltos bruscos de la cinta evitando cortes o ruidos en la grabación/reproducción. 

Es un efecto similar a cuando pisas con el automóvil un "lomo de burro" si lo tomas de frente (90º) se siente el golpe, si lo tomas muy en diagonal (Cerca de 0º) puede que el automóvil "Rebote" contra el lomo de burro, así que la solución estaría mas o menos en el medio (45º).

En las épocas de grabadores de cinta abierta, se vendían, supongo que aún se deben conseguir, empalmadores que facilitaban la tarea de empalmado manteniendo la cinta alineada en su lugar y con cuchillas de corte montadas sobre el dispositivo.

Con este método incluso se podían recuperar las cintas de los casetes.



Dano dijo:


> Vos sabés que probé unir de esa manera (porque lo vi en un video de youtube) pero no me daba buen resultado, si el corte en ángulo no es perfecto hace ruido.


Raro, nunca tuve problemas con este empalme, a lo sumo me quedaba la cinta algo separada y aparecía un minúsculo silencio (Casi imperceptible).
Si este era el caso,! A empalmar de vuelta ¡ 

Edit
Próximo capítulo: *Como planchar cintas de casete "Enrolladas/arrugadas"* 
! ! Tecnología de punta ¡ ¡


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 20, 2010)

En todo caso, aumentando la velocidad de la cinta sería más imperceptible el ruido, no? Además creo que mejoraría la fidelidad, aunque dependiendo de la aplicación habría que poner una cinta más larga.

Supuse que era por eso el ángulo, pero preguntar no mata, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

Se puede calcular el tiempo del eventual silencio en base a: Velocidad de cinta, ancho y alto de la cabeza lectora y espacio entre los bordes de la cinta.

El peor caso sería el casete, cabeza muy angosta, de poca altura y velocidad de cinta baja. Pero hace calor como para sacar cuentas.

Creo que nos fuimos al Chancho con el tema del post.


*Edit:*
Temas "Separacionados"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Les digo mi método casero para empalmar cintas.

Tomo con los dedos y superpongo ambas cintas con las emulsiones* hacia el mismo lado* , alineo los extremos y los corto en diagonal (45º) , es importante que el corte salga derecho y no curvo.

Verifico sobre la mesa que el encuentro de ambas cintas coincida impecablemente , si no , se vuelve a cortar hasta que salga perfecto .

*Aquí viene el truco*  : con el dedo mojado (yo me chupo el dedo ) hago una línea en la mesa , ahí pego ambas cintas enfrentadas perfectamente y verifico la linearidad con el costado de una hoja de papel , y que no queden ni separadas ni superpuestas. Entonces las pego siguiendo la misma diagonal , con cinta Scotch , una invisible con terminación mate que permite que se escriba encima. Es muy importante que sea ésta , ya que las otras "chorrean" pegote con el calor y el tiempo  .

Ahí mismo tomo una reglita o tarjeta plástica . . .  una Platinum o Golden sería mejor  . . .  y con un cutter ultrafiloso corto el sobrante de cinta de ambos laterales.

Ésto lo he hecho con , desde cintas de los mini casettes de contestadoras , casettes comunes , pasamagazines , Betamax y VHS. Una vez que le toman la mano quedan impecables y se hace en segundos !

Así se ahorran el aparatito sujetador 

Se le puede pasar un algodoncito húmedo con alcohol si te impresiona que quede chupeteada.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ......*Aquí viene el truco*  : con el dedo mojado (yo me chupo el dedo ) hago una línea en la mesa .........



Yo hacia igual, pero me dio "Asquito" comentarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Es que aunque suene escatológico , con agua no se pega igual ni se desliza para ajustarlo bien  . . .  la naturaleza es muy sabia


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 18, 2011)

si habre unido cintas de cine 70 mm siiii 70 mm de un proyecto del cinema 180 haber si alguien se acuerda que es...?? y las pegaba,  pero con la cinta ancha de embalar y la diferencia en que se corta a 90º justo en el fin del cuadro,  cinta de ambas caras y con una maquinita que haces los agujeros de la traccion del proyector


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola colegas ,que es esto , que son estas cosas de las que hablan Modernicence Chess..,yo soy del mp3,del mp5,del mp40 etc jajaja.

Como pasa el tiempo parece que fue ayer,cuendo arreglaba las cintas de esta manera ,es mas todabia tengo a mi viejo akay con sus tres velocidades estereo y por nostalgia escucho alguna cinta que grabe en su momento de algun disco de genesis,pinkfloyd etc..esos grupos que ahora escuchan los pibes ,vio..,es mas me peleo con los jovenes que me dicen que hago con esa porqueria ,algunos me preguntan si sirve para ver peliculas,Pero que ignorantes e indolentes che...Psss...Es asi el que no vivio los 8 trks del magazine,no tuvo un grabador geloso ,o un winco cinta abierta,ni que decier una deck sansui sc 1300 etc ,no tiene idea de lo que hablamos .Bueno muchachos me han arrancado un lagrimon,sniff sniff.Bue....Me voy a rebobinar el casete de roger waters ,los pro y los contras de hacer dedo ,con la bic........

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Hijo (19) de una amiga punteando Wish you were here con su guitarra y equipito , yo que justo pasaba por al lado , tarareo los acordes siguientes. El pibe se delira , me mira sorprendido y me pregunta cómo es que lo conocía. JEJE

Le digo , ves la ventaja que tienen ustedes , mi generación lucho por el rock contra la música de nuestros viejos , en cambio ahora sus ídolos son nuestros idolos también y  tienen más años que nosotros


----------

